# Windows Web Server: PHP on IIS



## Fox2 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am trying to develop a web server with Microsoft Windows Server. I believe that Linux is much better than windows considering a web server, but still I want to try out.

Windows server comes with IIS. I want to run my PHP files on IIS. For this I am trying with FastCGI which is readily available with windows server 2008. But I am having some problem to configure it.

Any suggestion please..!!!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I will agree Apache(Linux) is far better then IIS(Windows)...

even if you have limited knowledge of Linux.

What do you need help with?

How To Install PHP on IIS 6.0 » IIS Admin Blog


----------



## resourcesys (Aug 10, 2012)

Fox2 said:


> I am trying to develop a web server with Microsoft Windows Server. I believe that Linux is much better than windows considering a web server, but still I want to try out.
> 
> Windows server comes with IIS. I want to run my PHP files on IIS. For this I am trying with FastCGI which is readily available with windows server 2008. But I am having some problem to configure it.
> 
> Any suggestion please..!!!


Hello,

As windows webserver would be new to you, what I would recommend here is, you should go with a control panel along with the server. This would help you manage your websites. Yes, you can also manage your Php sites through it. 

Moreover, you have mentioned some problems with Windows 2008 server. Can you specify or take a screenshot of the problem so that I can figure out what the issue may be ?

Regards


----------

